# Second Legion Kill Team Short Story- Holding Back The Swarm



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/blog.php?b=223

The link to the story in my blog, please read and comment

Regards, reaper


----------

